# Purglas blanks where to buy



## 8nbait (Dec 10, 2005)

Anyone know where to get Purglas blanks? I have been looking around without much luck. Anyone have any unbuilt blanks they want to part with, 400-5, 400-5, 350-4,3,2.
thanks gary.

tried merrick, mudhole, tdf


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Call Nick at TW's Tackle in Nags Head, he'll hook you up.


----------

